# Plant prunning



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

how to prune plants like hornworth and vals. Also the ever popular sword plant.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hornwort, just pinch it and save the tips for new starters, the vals, just cut the runner and pull up the new sprouts and replant, swords, cut off bottom, leaves.....and when runners appear, let them get big enough to have roots on all the new "babies", then snip and replant them.


----------

